# Captain Action - finished



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Finally got around to taking some decent photos of my 'Box Art' Captain Action. When I got him out in the daylight, I realised the peak of his cap still needs some work.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Looks cool Ozy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Bruce!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've seen your kit in person and the pics are good but don't do it justice. I really like how clean you've built it and the fleshtones are great!
Very well done mate!!

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Chris and SprayRay. As for the clean build, you can thank Moebius for a lot of that. Some glue and a few rubber bands, and there was virtually no seams to fix. It's a fine kit, and lots of fun to put together.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bruce,
Thanks for postin the pics, nice work...
Dave


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Dave... I've shamed myself into fixing that cap now... lol should retitle this thread 'Captain Action - close to finished'. I don't know if it's my eyes or my work lights but I completely missed that coverage problem on the peak. Easy fix though.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW VERY CLEAN BUILD looks good


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

roadflea said:


> WOW VERY CLEAN BUILD looks good


Agreed! I didn't have too much interest in this kit, but seeing your build may change my mind. Nice job!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. It is a great kit to build, and I would recommend it to Captain Action fans and modeller's in general. Terry Beatty's new face sculpt is much more dynamic than the original part and really gives the model more character.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice build and paint job Ozy,have seen quite a lot of these now I feel I should have got one,I'll check out Cult TV Man,Cheers,Gordon


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Gordon. CultTVMan has them in stock and I think Frank has some un-numbered kits in the Moebius club store.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Thanks for the comments. It is a great kit to build, and I would recommend it to Captain Action fans and modeller's in general. Terry Beatty's new face sculpt is much more dynamic than the original part and really gives the model more character.


Thanks for saying so!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

My pleasure Terry. I love your work!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work, Ozy! Not enough Captain Action builds have been posted here...anybody else out there have one besides Ozy and myself?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks James, I couldn't find pics of your build here, or any others for that matter... I'd love to see some other finished builds too. Feel free to post them to this thread and we can discuss...


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I never really realized it before, but Capt. Action is kinda -- ugly!

Your work, though, is superb!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Definitely not the most handsome superhero on the block. The action figures expression is usually described as ... Constipated!
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's some pics of my CA build, Ozy...
View attachment 87974


View attachment 87975


View attachment 87976


View attachment 87977


I have another CA that I intend to do a little custom work on...some time soon...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, that is a sweet build deadmanincfan. Very clean, and I like what you did with the base colours. Thanks for posting the pics!

I'll be interested to see your other build. It's a kit that invites some customising.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you seen the customizing job our member Yasutoshi did on it, Ozy? He came up with a concept that was great!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

He was one of the winners in the competition? I saw the 'Captain Evil' and another really excellent version with the masks around the base.
Yasutoshi does really excellent work. I watched his Iron Man builds with great interest.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, those were my two favorite builds. I loved seeing the original 9 heroes' masks around the base. You're right about Yasutoshi, he's an awesome talent!


----------

